# Upgraded to Leopard Login Problems



## dark2099 (May 18, 2008)

So I just upgraded my Dad's iMac to OSX Leopard and I can't login using his user information from before the upgrade.  I will enter his info, hit the login button, but after a few seconds it just goes from being faded to normal.


----------



## panchoman (May 18, 2008)

can you login at all?


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2008)

Boot from the DVD, there is a password reset utility. There's been reports of a bug that Leopard, prior to updating, doesn't like passwords longer than 8 chars, so pick a relatively short one. It would probably be a good idea to run the Disk Utility from the Leopard disk, and do a permissions repair.

The only other option I can think of, is to make a second admin account, and then transfer all the settings from the original, over to the new one, then nuke the old.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 18, 2008)

Contact Apple since it's their product? 

http://www.apple.com/support


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Contact Apple since it's their product?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support


This forum is here to help as well. I see no problem trying here first.


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## dark2099 (May 20, 2008)

Found some guide online that had me boot into single user control and delete some stuff (couldn't delete everything they said for reasons unknown to me) but it's all working fine now.  Thanks.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306965  << Solution and description from Apple

I can't find the actual instructions I used to fix the problem.  I will keep searching though and paste a link if/when I do.


----------



## panchoman (May 20, 2008)

glad to see that you got it fixed!  and of course thank for us updating it back here so that people can use your answers to help them with a similair problem


----------



## dark2099 (May 20, 2008)

Yea, I did get it fixed the same night thankfully, the other solution is probably alot easier and much quicker, only because of what you are deleting (some user files) you might lose stuff you need, so the solution from Apple is probably safer.


----------



## panchoman (May 20, 2008)

probably, 

btw what version of leo did you get? 10.5.2?


----------

